
Show HN: Beatnik – Streaming Music Sharing - nick41496
https://www.beatnikapp.com
======
_rknLA
This is a "FINALLY!" app for me; something that I've talked about for years
among friends, former Rdio colleagues, etc.

The soundcloud resolution is hit-or-miss, and I would be interested to see
youtube in there, but the "auto-redirect" option is solid; if you managed to
figure out a "cookie-dependent embed", where the auto-redirect setting also
decides which service's player to embed in Twitter or Discourse, this would be
magical.

~~~
nick41496
Yeah Soundcloud has been tough, a lot of things aren't available via the API
so I'm trying to scrape their site. I'm hoping to improve Soundcloud support
soon.

That's a good idea, I'll investigate some sort of embedding strategy that
would support that!

~~~
_rknLA
Another thought here, perhaps more urgent than the rest: bandcamp or label
site links where available, so that you can also promote buying and supporting
artists. E.g.
[https://www.beatnikapp.com/music/514](https://www.beatnikapp.com/music/514)
should also link to [https://bigbigbusiness.bandcamp.com/album/the-beast-you-
are](https://bigbigbusiness.bandcamp.com/album/the-beast-you-are)

------
cheesedoodle
Reminds me of the service that Tomahawk Music Player used to offer. [0] The
rationale is, your friends don't have the same streaming service as you have,
but you want to share a track. Solution: Generate a track URL that would map
to any of the streaming services.

[0] [https://github.com/tomahawk-player/tomahawk](https://github.com/tomahawk-
player/tomahawk)

------
sriku
The name triggered memories of the Beatnik music player from a couple of
decades ago which was created with the promise of high quality wavetable
synthesis at a time when cheap sounding General MIDI was common - where you
could bundle your own samples with control if I recall right.

Sigh!

------
techntoke
Where is the modern day Napster for music streaming?

~~~
jachee
More than a modern-day Napster, I'd love to see a modern day AudioGalaxy as it
was initially conceived. Genres and sub-genres linked organically and
visually. You could explore for hours and hours and hours and find new music
to try.

Alternately, I'd love to be able to tweak the parameters of Soundcloud's
recommendation engine, so that it was less like "You listed to 3 songs like
this last week... here's 25 more songs very similar to those."

I know they acqui-hired Paul Lamere (of Infinite Jukebox and Boil the Frog
fame), I'd love to be able to get automagic "everything-in-between" for a
variety of songs from my recent past. My tastes trend broader than they do
deep, though, so I reckon I'm an outlier.

Music discovery has always been a hard problem, but I think AG back in the day
had it mostly solved.

(Edit: fixed the spelling of Paul's name.)

------
instaheat
Help me understand what I am missing here. The majority of my friends use
Spotify, which already has a "share" feature to drop a song I want them to
check out to the FB Messenger app for example.

~~~
nick41496
If that's the case for you, I don't think you'll get much utility out of
Beatnik. It's intended for people whose friends don't all use the same
service. Mobile support is also not quite at the place I'd like it to be, but
it's definitely on the roadmap!

~~~
instaheat
Thanks Nick!

------
teamspirit
This is interesting. Although an individual song is fairly easy to find. Any
plans for playlists?

(for a second I saw the title and thought it was a grooveshark like service,
those were fun days)

~~~
nick41496
Playlists are definitely on the roadmap, along with adding more services
(Youtube Music, Pandora, etc.).

~~~
indigodaddy
Would definitely use this if it supported YT/YTM.

I use YT/YTM (I have GPM subscription but have been trying to transition to
the YTM ecosystem because believe they'll be migrating GPM to YTM at some
point and figure it will be less painful if I do as much as possible in YTM),
but most of my peers use Spotify, so if I want to share a song I'm listening
to in YTM, I have to open Spotify and search for the song or album and grab
the Spotify link, which is a pain in the ass.

Realistically though, how is grabbing the YTM link (once you support it), and
then inputting it into you app/website, to get a different platform link, any
faster than my current process? Unless there is some kind of plugin to your
app in the various music clients (which I doubt would be allowed) ?

------
zmix
Great, but please, add an ATOM feed!

~~~
nick41496
I will add this to the roadmap. Thanks for the suggestion!

~~~
zmix
Thanks so much! :-) Ideally, one could state in the URI, how much results one
wants back.

------
vitorbaptistaa
Nice app, congratulations on launching! Any plans on sharing the data on
MusicBrainz or other similar services?

~~~
nick41496
Thank you!

I've been meaning to look into MusicBrainz, I definitely intend to do some
integration with them.

------
isoskeles
What does "streaming" mean here?

~~~
nick41496
Streaming in the context of music streaming services such as Spotify.

~~~
isoskeles
Ah okay, it's a reference to the idea that streaming music services exist, not
that you've implemented any type of streaming in your app. Cool enough though.

